# You Tube Wednesday



## Sysasi (Jun 24, 2011)

Does anyone else find themselves anxiously awaiting Alan's newest "You Tube Wednesday" video? I love them and it gets so many creative juices flowing. Thanks Alan for all that you do and all that you share! Keep up the good work and I will keep anxiously awaiting that musical saying every week..."it's you tube Wednsssdaaaaay".


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have never heard of You Tube Wednesday videos. Can you explain?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> I have never heard of You Tube Wednesday videos. Can you explain?


Allen H posts tutorials on Wednesdays hence "YouTube Wednesday".


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL, I've been sitting here watching his other tutorials, kind of like studying up for youtube wednesday.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree. I live for You Tube Wednesday more than Survivor. Thats saying a lot for ME. (yes, I know, I'm the only person in America that still watches Survivor, LOL)

Major thanks to Allen!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I keep looking at my dryer lint & saying "Nope... all wrong...not mouse colored enough..too much red in this batch." So now, I'm gonna have to wash & dry my clothes with mouse fur in mind!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Youtube Wednesday Rocks! I just have to catch up on a few episodes since it has been pretty hectic with the clean up after Halloween.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

debbie5 said:


> I keep looking at my dryer lint & saying "Nope... all wrong...not mouse colored enough..too much red in this batch." So now, I'm gonna have to wash & dry my clothes with mouse fur in mind!


HAHAHAHA I don't feel so bad now Debbie - I thought the same thing the other day.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry I don't know Allan H. Can someone give me a link. Can't find it on my phone. Found wearable Wednesday but that is about it. So please maybe someone send me a link?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Sorry I don't know Allan H. Can someone give me a link. Can't find it on my phone. Found wearable Wednesday but that is about it. So please maybe someone send me a link?


I'll throw you a bone 

http://www.stiltbeaststudios.com/Youtube_tutorials.html


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hauntiholik said:


> I'll throw you a bone
> 
> http://www.stiltbeaststudios.com/Youtube_tutorials.html


I like it when you are nice to me. Thanks Hauntiholik 

Yeah, now I know Still Beast. I guess I suck at real names. Have no clue who that was. I guess I should actually listen to him instead of just watching and using Ghost Haunters as background noise.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Alan ROCKS!!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Dear god! People on this forum do not know about Allen? 

Something must be done.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Im blushing over here, glad you guys like the videos- here is this weeks-


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Is today Thong Thursday?? Vid??


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Great Video, Allen! That's a phenomenal piece of work!


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

That's fantastic. It's definitely on my list of things to make now.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

No vid today.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> Is today Thong Thursday?? Vid??





debbie5 said:


> No vid today.


As much as I enjoy Allen's prop making videos I have no desire to see him in a thong.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

psyko99 said:


> As much as I enjoy Allen's prop making videos I have no desire to see him in a thong.


How about if we put his Scarecrow in a thong?


----------

